

Antibody Neutralizes 91% of HIV Strains, Strong Step Towards a Vaccine - oscardelben
http://singularityhub.com/2010/07/22/antibody-neutralizes-91-of-hiv-strains-strong-step-towards-a-vaccine/

======
tokenadult
Earlier thread with some good discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1498224>

